
The Space Force: A Victory for American Leadership in the 21st Century - karimford
https://medium.com/predict/the-space-force-is-a-transformative-victory-for-american-leadership-in-the-21st-century-61f2e16a7fa5
======
atlasshorts
With trillions of $ invested globally towards space commerce, the US is now
preparing for cislunar leadership recognising that space will become a "war-
faring domain."

The race is officially on for humans to become a multi-planetary spacefaring
civilisation and star wars inevitable.

~~~
verdverm
I wonder if we are the Borg...

